# ZFS vdev expand capacity after replace



## ghell (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a pool with 3 raidz vdevs in it, each with 4 drives.

This was so that I could add 4 at a time until I hit physical capacity for drives, at which point I could replace the smaller drives with bigger drives.

I started with 4x 1tb, then added 4x 1tb, then added 4x2tb.

I have just replaced a 4x1tb with 4x2tb (by zpool replacing each drive sequentially), but the capacity for the vdev has not increased.

I've tried "zpool set autoexpand=on <pool>" and exporting then importing the pool but this has not helped either.


How can I get ZFS to increase the capacity of this vdev?

Could this be due to GPT?

This fdisk is from one of the 2tb replacement drives which is still only giving 1tb capacity.

```
# fdisk /dev/da3
******* Working on device /dev/da3 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=243201 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=243201 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 3907024002 (1907726 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 512/ head 254/ sector 63
```

This fdisk is from one of the original 2tb drives, which shows slightly larger capacity and GPT, gives GPT warnings when I export the pool and actually gives its 2tb capacity.

```
# fdisk /dev/da5
******* Working on device /dev/da5 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=243201 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=243201 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 238 (0xee),(EFI GPT)
    start 1, size 4294967295 (2097151 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 0/ head 0/ sector 2;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63
```

I did not set up any partition tables on any drive in the pool. I just took them out of their packaging, put them in the machine and ran either zpool add or zpool replace.

The GPT drives also seem to be about 10% bigger. Should I change the new drives to GPT anyway?


----------

